# UltraFire WF500 High Power XENON?



## JimmyME (Dec 21, 2006)

Has anyone ordered this light yet? 

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafirereg-2x1865018500-wf500-high-power-xenonrechargeable-p-526.html

I just ordered one tonight with (2) 18650 batteries and charger from Quality China Goods. I'm kind of an LED man at heart but this looked very inviting and potentially BRIGHT.

Jim


----------



## Bryan (Dec 21, 2006)

That is the best deal I've seen in a while. Let us know how you like it! QCG has always been a good dealer for me.


----------



## picard (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah. I am interested in your review of this light too.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 22, 2006)

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142761


----------



## picard (Dec 22, 2006)

mdocod said:


> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142761




thanks mdocod for the link. I read that thread but there is no review of this light. I wonder if someone would post review of this light.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I got this light from ebay with 2 batts and an ultrafire intelligent charger. $50 plus $20 shipping to UK.

Its well made internally as well as externally.

The metal reflector has heat sinking fins on the rear and screws into the head. The lamp assembly also screws into the back of the reflector. All joins are o ringed, double on the tube and switch joints.

The light handles well and most of the heat comes out the front so its easy to hand hold for a long run.

Its not a surefire M3T but its very very good for the money.

The only fault is the batts are not protected.

The tube is made up with an extender and with the fact that the head joins the tube with an adaptor I suspect this would be a good host for modding.

I'm happy (for the money)


----------



## picard (Dec 22, 2006)

London Lad said:


> Well I got this light from ebay with 2 batts and an ultrafire intelligent charger. $50 plus $20 shipping to UK.
> 
> Its well made internally as well as externally.
> 
> ...



I don't care about the batteries protection. Does the light have long throw ? 

does it produce uniform spot? 

Is there decent side spill of the light?

The company web site claims some of its light have adjustable beam. 
does your light have adjustable beam?


----------



## London Lad (Dec 22, 2006)

picard said:


> I don't care about the batteries protection. Does the light have long throw ?
> 
> does it produce uniform spot?
> 
> ...



1. Yes!

2. Yes but slightly oval due to the bulb filament

3. Yes

4. No


----------



## JimmyME (Dec 22, 2006)

London Lad


Do you know if the light has a low voltage protection circuit for the unprotected batteries?

Is run time about 50 min. like the r500?

How does the charger work?

Best wishes!

Jim in Maine


----------



## London Lad (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Jim,

No there is no low voltage protection in the light.

I haven't done a run time test because I am away from home and have no test gear to keep an eye on the voltage of the unprotected cells but I expect it will be the same as the r500. +/-

Its the same Ultrafire charger that AW has just started selling here.

Two independent channels with two indicator leds. Mains straight into the charger, no plug top p.s.u. Runs cool and seems to work OK but again I have no meters here to check properly.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## larryk (Dec 23, 2006)

London Lad said:


> 1. Yes!
> 
> 2. Yes but slightly oval due to the bulb filament
> 
> ...



The beam is somewhat adjustable by backing out the threaded lamp in the reflector for more flood.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes OK it is, but not intentionally or as a design feature.


----------



## picard (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for the info LondonLad


----------



## Highpower (Dec 24, 2006)

Can you use protected 18650 with this light? Thanks


----------



## London Lad (Dec 24, 2006)

My one fires up with one click on AW's latest protected 18650s


----------



## JimmyME (Dec 24, 2006)

Highpower: Dae said that this light will not accept the protected cells that he sells, only the unprotected.


Interesting note:

This light if for sale on EBay with a K2 LED in it. Should put out a lot of light and have decent run time. About $45 with shipping to US. I almost hate to spend much on any LED light right now as new technology which is much brighter is right around the corner.

Jim


----------



## Highpower (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the information, I ordered one with the unprotected batteries.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

I must be dreaming the fact that mine works then :laughing:


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you give us a link to the auction with this torch with a K2 led please ?


----------



## fire-stick (Dec 25, 2006)

Am I just doing this totally wrong or are there only three lights on that page with a clip?

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=clip&x=8&y=8


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 25, 2006)

London Lad said:


> I must be dreaming the fact that mine works then :laughing:



AW's protected Li-ons are one of the few Li-ons in the market which will work reliably with high current incand lights... Dae's protected Li-ons cannot.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> AW's protected Li-ons are one of the few Li-ons in the market which will work reliably with high current incand lights... Dae's protected Li-ons cannot.



That explains it! Thanks.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

fire-stick said:


> Am I just doing this totally wrong or are there only three lights on that page with a clip?
> 
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=clip&x=8&y=8




I have been talking about the light shown in the link in the first post in this thread.

If this body is available with a K2 I would be very interested.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 25, 2006)

London Lad said:


> I have been talking about the light shown in the link in the first post in this thread.
> 
> If this body is available with a K2 I would be very interested.



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Fusion_m8,

No thats completely different.

I wasn't looking for one but JimmeyME in post #16 above said the original light , subject of this thread, was available on ebay with a K2.

If it is then it would make a great host for mods with its 2 x 18650 body and big head.


----------



## JimmyME (Dec 25, 2006)

FusionM8 is right about Dae's protected cells. Here is his e-mail message:

I'm sorry to tell you that after a test I found that PROTECTED cells are NOT good for the WF500 light as the current is too much for prontection and the batteries REFUSE to give out any current. thus we have to return to UNPROTECTED cells.

And re: K2 WF500, the light was gone off EBay the next day. Can't find it now.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

JimmyME said:


> .............................
> 
> And re: K2 WF500, the light was gone off EBay the next day. Can't find it now.




Thanks


----------



## London Lad (Dec 25, 2006)

Ah ha, found it.

HERE


----------



## cheapo (Dec 25, 2006)

i really wonder if the k2 lamp would fit my r500.


----------



## Walt175 (Dec 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> i really wonder if the k2 lamp would fit my r500.


 
I wonder if someone sells it seperately so we could try it.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 26, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> I wonder if someone sells it seperately so we could try it.



anyone with an ebay account want to ask the seller if he can get only the lamp?


----------



## JimmyME (Jan 7, 2007)

I received my Ultrafire WF-500 the other day from DAE. It was well packed and arrived in good shape. I was happy with the fit, finish and appearance of the light. The WF-139 Ultrafire charger charged the 18650 cells to around 4.31 volts each. The light is quite bright and is impressive.

Interesting note: Dae does not have any replacement bulbs for this light. Does anyone know where to get any?

Also, does anyone know if any protected 18650's will fit in this light?

Thanks!

JimmyME


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 7, 2007)

I ordered the same light (hasn't arrived yet). I am assuming the following bulb, and bulb reflector assembies will work. I ordered one GP554D bulb off EBAY for about $24. I will post if it works or not. If anyone knows a cheaper place for these bulbs I would like to know. 


G&P 500 Lumens LAMP BULB for R500 Flashlight #GP554D
G&P 500 Lumen LAMP ASSEMBLY for R500 Flashlight #GP554A


----------



## larryk (Jan 7, 2007)

JimmyME said:


> I received my Ultrafire WF-500 the other day from DAE. It was well packed and arrived in good shape. I was happy with the fit, finish and appearance of the light. The WF-139 Ultrafire charger charged the 18650 cells to around 4.31 volts each. The light is quite bright and is impressive.
> 
> Interesting note: Dae does not have any replacement bulbs for this light. Does anyone know where to get any?
> 
> ...



Hi JimmyME, the 4.31 voltage is too high for a Li-Ion battery. They should be around 4.2 volts off the charger.


----------



## plasmaman (Jan 8, 2007)

I got spare bulbs for my WR500 from the ebay seller I bought the light from - his ebay handle is nothingtobid. He charged me $9 per piece shipped - but that was with the light.
I have asked him if he can find out the spec of the bulb, but no reply yet.


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 9, 2007)

From the other thread (http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142761 post #20)


Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Correct. Both the Ultrafire and the G&P R500 ship with unprotected cells. The R500 relies on the circuitry built into the battery pack's packaging. I forget how the Ultrafire is designed; if it uses a protection circuit somewhere in the light, you can safely use unprotected cells. If it doesn't, I wouldn't go near it.



So.. has anyone found out by now if it got a protection circuit or not?


----------



## JimmyME (Jan 9, 2007)

larryk,


When the cells are right out of the WF-139 charger they measure 4.31 volts. I sent an e-mail to dae and this is the response I received:

"Hi Jim,

This is Jun, Mr.Dae's assistant.

If you measure the battery while the battery charged fullly,
the battery's voltage must be more than 4.2v,
and the voltage will lower after 30 min or so.

Hope the info can help you!

If you have further questions, please feel free to ask me.

Best regards!

Jun"

So, is 4.31v too high then Larry?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## mdocod (Jan 9, 2007)

i've seen my protected cells go above 4.2 by a little bit also when using a DSD charger.. they quickly settle to 4.20 after a short time off the charger...

I am hoping the ultrafire smart charger solves this "problem" for me..


----------



## London Lad (Jan 9, 2007)

There is no protection in the light


----------



## JimmyME (Jan 9, 2007)

mdocod said:


> i've seen my protected cells go above 4.2 by a little bit also when using a DSD charger.. they quickly settle to 4.20 after a short time off the charger...
> 
> I am hoping the ultrafire smart charger solves this "problem" for me..


 


I am using the new Ultrafire smart charger WF-139 and getting 4.31 volts per cell after charging. So...


----------



## AW (Jan 9, 2007)

JimmyME,

I think you have some problem with your WF-139. All my WF-139s don't terminate charge above 4.25V.

AW


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a link to WF500 bulbs wholesale, not on their retail site yet.

10 for $90

http://www.szwholesale.com/10-pcs-of-72v-bulb-for-wf-500-g72-p-841.html


----------



## cmaylodm (Jan 14, 2007)

Here are the individual bulbs, 1 for $9.99

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/72....html?osCsid=d6ba857bc782f69ebdb123cf1ac17440


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 14, 2007)

The WF500 sells for $40.63 on Dae's wholesale site.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 16, 2007)

Any reviews on this light?

Runtime, output, beam quality and build quality?

Looks like a nice light and I have a stack of batteries I can use in it.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.szwholesale.com/10-pcs-of-72v-bulb-for-wf-500-g72-p-843.html


----------



## cheapo (Jan 16, 2007)

this has a much deeper reflector than the r500, so it should throw better.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 16, 2007)

I wonder whether it fits the RICO Alpha 9 reflector. That reflector has a slightly larger opening than a typical D36 reflector. Not to be greedy, but it would be awesome to have a second 400+ lumen, 2x18650 option for a Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.szwholesale.com/10-pcs-of-72v-bulb-for-wf-500-g72-p-843.html


----------



## larry2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Mr light-has your torch arrived yet ?

can you use the globes and reflector for the WF500 ultrafire in the GP scorpion ?


----------



## Braka (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope I'll be excused for repeating myself from another thread, but if this thread is being followed by people looking for reports on this light, I thought I should give my experience.

I bought the Ultrafire from an ebay dealer. Arrived with Ultrafire charger and 3.7 18650's. It simply doesn't work. I checked everything. The bulb is fine. Everything is making contact where it should. I charhed the batteries and let them cool off for 90 minutes, and this time I got a feeble glow for a few seconds then it died for good (this at least proves the bulb wasn't gone).

I was very unimpressed with Ultrafire batteries in general. I bought some CR123A's for some of my other torches (basically just because they were cheap), and some of them caused the same effect - feeble, barely noticeable output compared with the more expensive local ones I'd been using. Just my experience. I wondered if the problem might be that the batteries were so weak that they weren't putting out enough juice to power the thing up, but nobody else seems to have had that experience.

Braka.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 22, 2007)

My expensive replacement BULB assembly arrived a week ago, but the flashlight has not... I did get a note from the ebay seller indicating they had shipped me the wrong item and that I should not sign for it and it would be sent back to them in HK. They indicated they would ship me the correct one... We shall see!


larry2 said:


> Mr light-has your torch arrived yet ?
> 
> can you use the globes and reflector for the WF500 ultrafire in the GP scorpion ?


----------



## plasmaman (Jan 23, 2007)

see this thread too

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149830


----------



## larryk (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm also curious if the UltaFire and GP R500 Scorpion use the same bulb and reflector. cheapo states that the UltraFire has a much deeper reflector. Anyone own both ?


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 3, 2007)

Just found it on DealExtreme. Another grand opening sale.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1317

US$33.75 free shipping.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire PROTECTED 2400mAh 18650 cells*



NetKidz said:


> Just found it on DealExtreme. Another grand opening sale.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1317
> 
> US$33.75 free shipping.


The site also sells 2400mAh protected cells by Ultrafire. These are the first 2400mAh protected 18650s on the market. And they're longer than unprotected 18650s, making them more compatible with 168As and 600Ps.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire PROTECTED 2400mAh 18650 cells*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The site also sells 2400mAh protected cells by Ultrafire. These are the first 2400mAh protected 18650s on the market. And they're longer than unprotected 18650s, making them more compatible with 168As and 600Ps.


 
If it's really 2400mAh, 1.5C would be 3.6A. Don't know if it could drive this WF500?


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire PROTECTED 2400mAh 18650 cells*

ok...ok...
I couldn't resist any longer... I've been eyeballing this light since it arrived on the marked and finally decided to buy one before it disappears. $30,95 on dealextreme, $5,95 for a replacement bulb. A pretty good destination for the 18650's I got from an old DELL laptop battery. :naughty:

But I'm *NOT* a flashaholic buying my 10th flashlight...
yes I bought a Jetbeam 2 days ago... 
I just like light(s)!
I'm *NOT* a flashaholic


----------



## molite (Jun 23, 2007)

I got one too. It's an awsome light for the money!
Has anyone had any problems with theirs?
My twist on doesn't work any more, only the momentary push on works.
However, if I go into short mode with 18500's It works fine. 
Weird... anyone on else have this problem or know a fix?


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey all,
I am so, so close to ordering this light. I want one BAD! Any recent updates on this light? Any suggestions on who is best to order from? And what is the best setup for batteries and a charger? Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 5, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> Hey all,
> I am so, so close to ordering this light. I want one BAD! Any recent updates on this light? Any suggestions on who is best to order from? And what is the best setup for batteries and a charger? Thanks for any info you can provide.




Cheapest place to get the light at the moment is probably DealExtreme 
They also have a great charger
Batteries can also be bought there, or for the one of the best batteries you could look for AW's on the forum here.

My light is in the mail so I hope to receive it soon!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got one of these, and a couple spare bulbs from DX lately. I planned to use it with my Tenergy 18650s, but those won't handle the current. I ended up loosing the extender and running it on a couple AW 18500s that I had on hand. Also, as the bezel diameter is the same as a Maglite head, I was able to install a spare 52mm ultra-clear lens as well, which seems to have improved throw (checked by unscrewing the bezel, and comparing the hotspot intensity with stock lens, and UCL side-by-side)


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 5, 2007)

Can someone confirm that you can use this light with 3 x 123a batteries? In another thread it said it needed a 1mm spacer to do this, which is no problem. Will I be OK with RCR123A batteries? I'd rather not spend the money on 18650s and another charger if I can avoid it.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 6, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> Can someone confirm that you can use this light with 3 x 123a batteries? In another thread it said it needed a 1mm spacer to do this, which is no problem. Will I be OK with RCR123A batteries? I'd rather not spend the money on 18650s and another charger if I can avoid it.



The factory bulb is designed for 2 li-ions, those will give about the same voltage as 3 non rechargable cr123a's under load. Don't know if anyone tested it yet. But 3 rcr123a's will  the bulb because the voltage is too high. Don't know about the length... should be close though as the light can also work on 2x18500 (about 100mm).


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine came in the mail today! Unfortunately there are 2 small dings in the coating... one on the bezel ring and one on the tailcap. The rest looks awesome. All threads are lubed. And it's bright. Hope darkness comes soon. Funny thing is the bezel ring is annodised matte, while the rest of the lights has a more shiny finish. Would have prefered the matte look all over but can't have it all. I notice the price dropped even more to just $27.81 on DealExtreme.

Here are some daylight pictures next to a Rexlight and the EYJ U2 clone.


----------



## hord (Jul 12, 2007)

They sure are a great torch for the money!! I was looking for replacment bulbs for the WF-500 today and found two intersting sites for possible group-buy type action.

THIS one lists the bulb & reflector combo with a minimum 100 piece order ... and the machined reflectors would be great for other projects!

THIS one list the bulbs only but offers good discounts on 20+ bulbs

I thought if I posted the links here they wouldn't get lost as easily!

Cheers Harvey


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 13, 2007)

On the last link you provided the bulb costs even less then your bulk price ($5,32) if bought by 1 piece at the time...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3144


----------



## Spypro (Jul 13, 2007)

The WF500 looks good...
I wonder if it would be a good move to get one.
I already own a WF138 charger so I only have to get 2 x 18650 rechargeables from AW + a spare bulb or two from DX.

But I also own a Mag (4C) and I wonder how I can mod it to get approximatively 500 lumens.

Don't two what would be the cheapest/reliable.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 13, 2007)

The Ultrafire wil be cheaper (but less bright) for sure. Just the aluminum reflector needed with the 500+ lumens hotwire bulbs for your Maglite mod wil cost about as much as the complete Ultrafire light.


----------



## Spypro (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advices.

Can someone confirm that 2 x 18650 AW rechargeables works well with the WF500 ?


----------



## biglebowski (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello,
I need help.
My WF-500-Bulb is blowin up after 10 minutes of using. 
I´m from Europe and the bulb are more expensive. :mecry:
Has someone an idea? I don´t wanna blow the next one!

Greetings
The Dude


----------



## biglebowski (Jul 15, 2007)

Two bulbs smoked up.
I´ve used them under 10 minutes with stops.

Greetings
The Dude


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 15, 2007)

oh.... not good.... 
What battery setup are you using?

I've had about an hour runtime on my first bulb so far and it still functions like new. I've been using 2 18650's charged up to 4.16v

The cheapest source for replacement bulps I've found so far is http://www.supertactical.com/unlimi...id=80&osCsid=678515f78cccc192ef631da1ae6dc7d9 with $1,50 for a bulb and $3,- shipping per bulb. I don't know prices if you order more at the same time.

I've ordered a light from these guys before. The light arrived without troubles but they didn't respond to my mails about the shipment. Also I get mails about sale items without asking for it,still these guys are cheap.


----------



## biglebowski (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link.
In Germany the cheapest to get are about 20 Euro!!!!!:shakehead
I´m using exactly those battery with an automatic charger.
So I can´t exactly tell how much volt they really have!
I odered it from Lighthound. I took the blue ones.
With those cheaper bulbs i´m already a bit closer to a solution.
I´m a police officer and it´s very frustrating, when i´m checking a vehicle.

Greetings
The Dude


----------



## biglebowski (Jul 16, 2007)

I´m using an original ultrafire for the 18650s. This should not be the problem. Does anybody have another idea?
Thanks


Greeting
The Dude


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 16, 2007)

Check the voltage on your freshly charged batteries.
If they're 4.2 volts or below they shouldn't be the cause... 

I can't imagine anything beside too much voltage would make them  like that. If your batteries are ok, then maybe you got faulty bulbs? You might want to contact your bulb supplier... maybe they've had more complaints and got a bad shipment or something.

Let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 16, 2007)

KnOeFz said:


> I can't imagine anything beside too much voltage would make them  like that.


Hmmm. Did it smoke first? If so, someone may have touched the reflector or lamp and left finger oil. Twice.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 16, 2007)

> But I also own a Mag (4C) and I wonder how I can mod it to get approximatively 500 lumens.


3x18650 Mag85 build is probably your best bet with a Mag 4C. I'm not sure if there are any bulb that run on 4xLiIon, but 4x 26540s would definitely make for a a lot of juice to work with -- and possible allow some really bright builds -- but would push the light into a much higher price range. The nice thing about 18650s is that they are the best in terms of capacity/dollar. 

If you don't care about focusability, the Kiu bulb socket is the cheapest way to go to run the 1185 bulb. If you want focusability, you will probalby want Fivemega's bulb socket adapter, and Download's MagCTower (replacement bulb holder that retains the cam). A reflector, such as Fivemega's (w/ removable cam) and a glass lens will be required in any case. 52mm UCLs work great -- I would actually buy several and swithc out all your mags, and in fact, even the glass lens in the Utrafire WF500 can be switched out -- the clearer coatings do marginally improve throw (most light that gets reflected from the glass ultimately gets turned into spill)

I have both the Ultrafire WF500, and a Mag 2C ROP. One advantage of the ultrafire reflector is that it throws quite well lumen for lumen, so both can hit targets about about the same distance, although the ROP lights up a wider area in the process (And with the cam focusing, allows me to use it as a flood light easily).


----------



## biglebowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Hmmm. Did it smoke first? If so, someone may have touched the reflector or lamp and left finger oil. Twice.


 
The first one wasn´t very exiting. I mentioned the defect bulb with smoke on the inside, when I inspected the flashlight.

The second one was quite loud and the whole bulb exploded. Left some little scratches on the inside.

I installed the second one by myself and i took care of my fingers.
None of the bulb were really smoking.

@ KnOeFz: 
You mean they should not over 4,2 V? I think, I didn`t get it.

Greetings
The Dude


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, the batteries should not be over 4,2 volts. Sorry for the confusing typing error.


----------



## 7cfm (Jul 21, 2007)

Spypro said:


> Thanks for the advices.
> 
> Can someone confirm that 2 x 18650 AW rechargeables works well with the WF500 ?


 
My 18650 AW rechargables arrived this morning and they don't fit, I tried to force them but it started to damage the plastic battery coating. This is odd as London Lad says earlier in the thread that he's using them OK, there must slight individual differences in torches. Looks like I'm going to have to use a couple of 16500s instead, can any-one confirm that the AW 18500s will fire up OK? What about runtime?


----------



## NetKidz (Jul 21, 2007)

AW18650 and AW18500 work fine in WF-500 with a little modification. It's discussed before but I couldn't find it now.

It's very simple. Take off the head:






Unscrew the ring and take off the plastic pad with copper contact (?):





Screw back the ring:





Enlarge the outer spring at the bulb and make it contact with ring in previous photo:





Assemble them, put back the batteries, and Fire! 

PS. You may need a spacer between the batteries since AW 18650/18500 are flat head. The batteries should come with thin magnets from AW. But NEVER use the magnets with unprotected cells.


----------



## 7cfm (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for that but thats not where the problem is. I've had the chance to have a better look and the problem is that there's a sharp lip on the inside edge of the longer tube thats actually scrapping away the plastic on the battery. I've got a blunt kitchen knife and scrapped away at the inside, luckily the metal is soft and now the batteries fit OK, it was just a bad finish on the torch.

My battery charger hasn't arrived so I can't fire the torch up and so don't know if I'll need your instructions, but they're there if I need them, thanks. I didn't get any magnets with the batteries (from lighthound) so I hope I won't need them.


----------

